# finding non-cows-milk products in barcelona



## captain_hook (Mar 25, 2013)

hello, 

in two weeks i will move to barcelona from germany. i have a cow's milk allergy but i am allowed to eat cheese and yoghurt made of goat- and sheep milk.
where i live now (berlin) it has been no problem at all to find these in most regular supermarkets, but when i visited my sister in barcelona two months ago, i could not find goat/sheep yoghurt at all and even the feta cheese in the four supermarkets i went to was actually cow's milk cheese sold as feta.
the only place i found more than one kind of non-cow's-milk cheese was a very expensive deli.

can you give me any hints where to find affordable yoghurt and cheese i can eat?
googling did not help much and i don't know enough spanish yet to google in spanish : )

thank you very much!


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

Most Mercadonna stores stock a lot of cow milk free products.


----------



## elisa31bcn (Jan 23, 2013)

Try the Veritas markets. Lots of healthy alternative products....


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Mercadona sell goats milk. Aldis sell Goats cheese.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

If you are lactose intolerant here's a site you may find helpful
Productos de la Asociacin de Intolerantes a la Lactosa


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Most cheese around here is goat's or sheep's. Try going to a local cheese maker rather than supermarket or multiples.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

You should have no trouble at all finding goat's milk and sheep's milk cheese, it's everywhere. 

Goat is Cabra and Sheep is Oveja. 

I'm not so sure about Yoghurt.


----------



## captain_hook (Mar 25, 2013)

thank you everybody! this was already helpful. i will definitely look for cheese on local markets first.
i think the main problem is finding yoghurt. they just started to sell sheep and goat yoghurt for affordable prices at supermarkets in germany a few years ago, before that it was available at special farmer's shops, but it was too expensive for me to buy on a regular basis for my morning muesli.

and i am not lactosis intolerant, but thanks. it's a lactoprotein allergy : )
i am also allergic to soy milk, so sadly, this is no alternative.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

captain_hook said:


> thank you everybody! this was already helpful. i will definitely look for cheese on local markets first.
> i think the main problem is finding yoghurt. they just started to sell sheep and goat yoghurt for affordable prices at supermarkets in germany a few years ago, before that it was available at special farmer's shops, but it was too expensive for me to buy on a regular basis for my morning muesli.
> 
> and i am not lactosis intolerant, but thanks. it's a lactoprotein allergy : )
> i am also allergic to soy milk, so sadly, this is no alternative.


Oh dear!
You can get rice milk and almond milk at some supermarkets and probably all health food shops (herbolarios)


----------

